# www.yakdoc.com plastic kayak repairs



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all , Hopefully you will never need my services however if you do call me, I do kayak repairs based on the Mornington Peninsula Victoria 8)

http://www.yakdoc.com


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Head over to www.polyboatowners.com and search 'spray chines'

an endless list of people wanting them polywelded on you may be able to tap into.


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

grimo82 said:


> Head over to http://www.polyboatowners.com and search 'spray chines'
> 
> an endless list of people wanting them polywelded on you may be able to tap into.


Thanks Grimo, will do. (I gotta get on here more often lol)


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

tried to register at the site grimo, registration disabled by administrator was the message that kept popping up? I sent them a message so hopefully can join.


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

I also have a facebook page that you might like to check out every now and then.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Yakdoc-Plastic-Kayak-and-Canoe-repairs-wwwyakdoccom/1374634136117699


----------

